# 3x3x3 BLD Accuracy?



## byu (Dec 24, 2008)

What percentage of the time when you are solving the 3x3x3 blindfolded do you actually do a completed solve?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2008)

I found it funny how you put 0% as an option


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> I found it funny how you put 0% as an option



That applies to my 4x4x4 BLD stats....xD


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 24, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I found it funny how you put 0% as an option
> ...



lol, dw, you will get one


----------



## Ellis (Dec 24, 2008)

I find it funny that the most voted for option is infact 0%


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2008)

I complete almost all my solves. Now, success rate is another issue...


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I complete almost all my solves. Now, success rate is another issue...



Lol owned. Nice one Lucas.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't done a 3x3 BLD attempt. I am at 75% on 2x2 Bld. (3/4) But I take notes.


----------



## blah (Dec 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I complete almost all my solves. Now, success rate is another issue...



Any progress in your 5x5x5?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you haven't seen it yet, you might find this interesting as well:
Top 10 official Blindfold 3x3x3 recent success rate


----------



## Gnjac3 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have been working on speed more than bld


----------



## byu (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never solved a 3x3x3 blindfolded, but I'm trying.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, you might find this interesting as well:
> Top 10 official Blindfold 3x3x3 recent success rate



Lol Mr. Pochmann made a funny too.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm, I don't understand.

Anyway... I can't vote here because I really don't know my success rate. I rarely do it and don't keep a log. And because it depends on what I'm going for. Speed or accuracy. My goals differ depending on whether I'm in competition, at home, or in a TV studio. That WCA statistic is nice because it provides hard data and a common environment for comparison. And it shows not just the percentage but also the corresponding speeds. Granted, it only shows the top 10, but the best are the best role models, what we should strive for, right? My hero btw is Clement with his 44 of 45.


----------



## byu (Dec 29, 2008)

I voted a while ago, but now I wish I could change my answer. I voted 0%, which was true at the time, but now I just got my first blindfold solve out of 13 attempts, meaning a 7% accuracy (I know, 13 solves isn't really enough to get a good accuracy percentage). So, if I could re-vote, I would vote 1%-9%.


----------



## brunson (Dec 29, 2008)

> *0.0000 seconds* for for 'printing the query'
> *2.3089 seconds* for for 'pure query'
> *0.0001 seconds* for for 'fetching query results'
> *0.0000 seconds* for for 'freeing the mysql result'


Is there some debugging info you need to turn off.


----------

